# Proposed SB Gamer



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 13, 2011)

Threw some parts together this afternoon to test online gaming. All went smoothly on the Vista 64 install. Framerates are ridiculous...

Biostar TP67B+ mb
Intel 2600K cpu
2 x 5970 gpu


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 13, 2011)

One 5970 and sound card installed - Can't see needing any more than this.
Biostar TH67+ mb
2600K @ 3.5GHz


----------



## happita (Feb 17, 2011)

This is all cool and dandy, but what's the point of this post except the fact that your liking showing those sexy 5970s? 
And I hope your not playing that game at 1024x640 with specs like that.....? That would be a tragedy and deserves a


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 17, 2011)

happita said:


> This is all cool and dandy, but what's the point of this post except the fact that your liking showing those sexy 5970s?
> And I hope your not playing that game at 1024x640 with specs like that.....? That would be a tragedy and deserves a



The point of the post was to demonstrate the gaming ability of the SandyBridge components. If you had read the entire thread you would have noticed I eventually removed one of the 5970's. Anyone with half a brain would realize the 1024x640 is the site image re-sizer, not the resolution...


----------



## happita (Feb 17, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> The point of the post was to demonstrate the gaming ability of the SandyBridge components. If you had read the entire thread you would have noticed I eventually removed one of the 5970's. Anyone with half a brain would realize the 1024x640 is the site image re-sizer, not the resolution...



Not everyone knows that, and assuming that everyone does makes you look ignorant. If talking down to someone gets you your kicks, then I guess thats just your cup of tea.
And just for a little "eye 4 an eye" kinda thing hunny bunny...Common sense would've told you that FEAR, a game that is 6 years old, would buckle under it's knees to 2x 5970s.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 17, 2011)

happita said:


> Not everyone knows that, and assuming that everyone does makes you look ignorant. If talking down to someone gets you your kicks, then I guess thats just your cup of tea.
> And just for a little "eye 4 an eye" kinda thing hunny bunny...Common sense would've told you that FEAR, a game that is 6 years old, would buckle under it's knees to 2x 5970s.



It is odd that you are the only one that thought 1024x640 was the resolution being used. You continued with the suggestion that my post had no validity other than to "show off" two 5970's and ended with a "nutkick" emote. There are literally millions of examples of the image re-sizer (user resolutions I suppose for you) plastered all over this forum, but I am supposedly the ignorant one here...

You still persist in the fantasy of two 5970's when it has been stated twice that the game results and benchmark were run with one card. I suppose one only see's what one wants to see once again. I merely provided in game fps figures for COD4 and COD BlackOp's...your dig at the FEAR benchmark score has no merit.

Let me close with this...If you have nothing constructive to add to this thread then post elsewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 17, 2011)

One interesting offshoot from this test...it appears this combo is the quickest booting set-up I have ever run across. Nothing in my arsenal will do what this one will...


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 18, 2011)

Good stuff , that is an insanely fast restart time..

Is 5GHZ on your SB 24/7 btw?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 18, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> One interesting offshoot from this test...it appears this combo is the quickest booting set-up I have ever run across. Nothing in my arsenal will do what this one will...
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/Restart14.jpg
> ...



whats your settings to get that boot time?


----------



## wolf (Feb 18, 2011)

that is one sexy fast build....

just for the fun of it get all 4 GPU's up over 850/1200 imo. why not.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 18, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> One 5970 and sound card installed - Can't see needing any more than this.
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/singlecard-BOs.jpg
> ...



That's nice and all but got any newer games? Black Ops is the newest COD correct? I'd be interested in BC2, Metro, Civ5, or anything else you might have.


----------



## Undead46 (Feb 18, 2011)

It doesn't matter what rickss69 plays, it'll have 200+ FPS on anything with everything maxed.

Why? Because he's on the crappiest resolution known.

1024x680? LMFAO
You can max all games out with a 4850 at that resolution...

Sounds like you overkilled your setup if you don't plan on getting a man's resolution... 1920x1080/1200...


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 18, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> It doesn't matter what rickss69 plays, it'll have 200+ FPS on anything with everything maxed.
> 
> Why? Because he's on the crappiest resolution known.
> 
> ...




read the whole thread Undead, it's been brought up before 



rickss69 said:


> ~snip~ Anyone with half a brain would realize the 1024x640 is the site image re-sizer, not the resolution...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 18, 2011)

3dsage said:


> Good stuff , that is an insanely fast restart time..
> 
> Is 5GHZ on your SB 24/7 btw?



This one is on the H67 mb - 2600K @3.5GHz is the max it will do. With the TEC and the P67 mb, yes 5GHz is no problem 24/7.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 18, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> whats your settings to get that boot time?



I noticed it right off after the OS install. That is what prompted me to test the boot times with the H67 mb. To get the quickest boot I used these settings:

Enabled quick boot in bios
Installed OS with Sata configured to AHCI for the ssd
msconfig - enabled nobootGUI - disabled startup/services

It boots around 17 seconds in a normal boot up.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 18, 2011)

wolf said:


> that is one sexy fast build....
> 
> just for the fun of it get all 4 GPU's up over 850/1200 imo. why not.



I took one of the cards out so I could use my sound card. I need to flash the bios on these cards so I can overclock them properly for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 18, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> That's nice and all but got any newer games? Black Ops is the newest COD correct? I'd be interested in BC2, Metro, Civ5, or anything else you might have.



I'm afraid BlackOp's is the newest game I have on hand. I do have the original Crysis I could throw on to test tho...


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I noticed it right off after the OS install. That is what prompted me to test the boot times with the H67 mb. To get the quickest boot I used these settings:
> 
> Enabled quick boot in bios
> Installed OS with Sata configured to AHCI for the ssd
> ...



Do I have to do a fresh install still to set up up AHCI?

Can't just turn it on? That sucks : [

I always forget to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 18, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Do I have to do a fresh install still to set up up AHCI?
> 
> Can't just turn it on? That sucks : [
> 
> I always forget to do it.



There is supposedly a drill to do it but I have never tried...


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> There is supposedly a drill to do it but I have never tried...



That prompted me to google search, easy fix actually.

"    
    Locate and then click the following registry subkey:

    HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESystemCurrentControlSetServicesMsahci
    In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
    In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
    "

Then restart, about to restart now, hopefully my os doesn't break


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 18, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Do I have to do a fresh install still to set up up AHCI?
> 
> Can't just turn it on? That sucks : [
> 
> I always forget to do it.



As far as i know you can install AHCI drivers in windows then restart and turn AHCI on in bios and it should load up fine, I did do this once without any problems but i can't remeber if i had to make a small change to a registry setting.

Some people say not to do it this way so each to there own, Worked for me, Might not work for others.

lol you posted as i was typing this up :d


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2011)

By the way, nice to see the boreas holding it's own still 

Although it is expensive as hell so better! lol

By the way if you want a cheap upgrade for that thing sometime, if you have a tower heatsink laying out or even just stock amd heatpipe ones, detach the tecs from the radial fin array of the boreas and attach hot side to sepperate heatsink.

You'll be able to get better performance out of it and reduce noise by a fair bit.

Only problem is space taken up 

Going to be modding a Eliminator soon for gpu cooling purposes, and I'm going to give that the upgraded heatsink treatment : ]

In all the old reviews/user comments I've seeen about it seems the fin array gets heatsoaked and tecs cooling does rubbish after that.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 18, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> By the way, nice to see the boreas holding it's own still
> 
> Although it is expensive as hell so better! lol
> 
> ...



Cool - Got any pic's of one done as you describe?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Cool - Got any pic's of one done as you describe?



None actually, will take some of my own when it's done.


----------



## wolf (Feb 18, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I took one of the cards out so I could use my sound card. I need to flash the bios on these cards so I can overclock them properly for sure.



Well... I would say that just the single Toxic 4gb 5970 would be enough, but since you do already have both....

make it happen son  that shits crazy.


----------



## Undead46 (Feb 18, 2011)

Loosenut said:


> read the whole thread Undead, it's been brought up before



Then enlighten us on what resolution that is, because I've yet to see it.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm considering looping the cpu and gpu together with the Boreas TEC on this SandyBridge gamer once I install it into a case. I won a custom modified Lian-Li case from Coolit some time back and expect it's arrival Monday. Looks like it will be a dandy home for this set-up... http://www.lian-li.com.tw/v2/en/pro...373&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=62&g=spec


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 18, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Then enlighten us on what resolution that is, because I've yet to see it.



There is no resolution posted Undead. I have rarely seen anyone post their resolution unless it pertained to a monitor, but anyway mine was at 1920 x 1080 for these particular runs. 1920 x 1200 is no problem for the 5870 or the 5970.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 18, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Anyone with half a brain would realize the 1024x640 is the site image re-sizer, not the resolution...


I see 1024x819

refrain from insults per forum rules and you do realize that this could easily be avoided had you used tpu's own image hosting instead of a site that reduces the image size? 

http://www.techpowerup.org/




rickss69 said:


> * I have rarely seen anyone post their resolution unless it pertained to a monitor*, but anyway mine was at 1920 x 1080 for these particular runs. 1920 x 1200 is no problem for the 5870 or the 5970.



this is because we all submit our screenies at the correct resolution so no one even has to ask. 

on topic

definetly nice setup but I wanna see that sandy clocked.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 18, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> I see 1024x819
> 
> refrain from insults per forum rules and you do realize that this could easily be avoided had you used tpu's own image hosting instead of a site that reduces the image size?
> 
> ...









There are many of us who use different image hosts. I see no reason to encumber myself with multiple sites for this reason alone. The issue has been resolved amicably between the parties and apologies exchanged for the misunderstanding. There is no need for a monitor in this thread nor any need for further discussion of the matter thank you.

As for clocked, the first images show the cpu at 5GHz with the P67 mb. The other images reflect the cpu at 3.5GHz because that is the extent allowed on the H67 mb. I can tell you that I saw no difference in online gaming between the two set-ups.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 21, 2011)

After a weeks testing I have decided on the following configuration:

Biostar TP67B+ mb
Intel 2600K cpu
Sapphire 5970 gpu

All went well with the bios flash of the 5970 and it now sits at 950/1200. LianLi case is due here today. Plans are to cool the cpu with the Boreas TEC and I may include the 5970 in the loop if for nothing else than to eliminate the fan noise.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 21, 2011)

The boreas won't handle the 5970 and your cpu without those mods 

Try it though, just keep an aye on things, and touch the radiator every now and then, if it's getting warm/hot then you know that's where the bottle neck is : ]

Also I'm curious do the mosfets get warm on that board? very small heatsink.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 21, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> The boreas won't handle the 5970 and your cpu without those mods
> 
> Try it though, just keep an aye on things, and touch the radiator every now and then, if it's getting warm/hot then you know that's where the bottle neck is : ]
> 
> Also I'm curious do the mosfets get warm on that board? very small heatsink.



We will see on the Boreas...it appears to cool the cpu so well I think there is enough overhead for the card. There has been no heat issues with the board up to 5.3GHz and I don't intend for this one to run that high for gaming so all should be good.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 21, 2011)

These Biostar SB boards are really good (despite all manufacturer SATA bug). My TP67XE is just insanely good for the price. Excellent build quality, and the bios is well thought out. Easily rivals the Gigabyte UD4 at a lower price.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 22, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> After a weeks testing I have decided on the following configuration:
> 
> Biostar TP67B+ mb
> Intel 2600K cpu
> ...



any paticular reason you dropped to one 5970? I'll admit frames to cost certainly favor 1 over 2 but just curious your reasoning.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 23, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> any paticular reason you dropped to one 5970? I'll admit frames to cost certainly favor 1 over 2 but just curious your reasoning.



One 5970 nets me 150-200fps in BlackOp's...I just can't justify the need, aggravation or noise for the sake of two cards. I have yet to run across a game that this card cannot handle alone.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 23, 2011)

The LianLi case finally arrived and I loosely fitted the parts together for a trial spin. Along with the case Coolit sent me a couple of extra parts...a Vantage cpu cooler and a Omni gpu cooler. The Omni has a 5870 backplate so I will not be using that here. I had intended to use a Boreas TEC in this rig until I saw the Vantage unit... I decided to give it a chance. So far these are the parts installed:

LianLi PC-P50 case
Biostar TP67B+ mb
Intel 2600K cpu
4GB GSkill DDR3 2000
Silverstone Decathalon 1000w psu
Coolit Vantage cpu cooler
Lite-On DVD burner
Sapphire 5970 gpu
WD 1TB hdd
SuperTalent 32GB ssd
Silverstone HDDBoost
Creative X-Fi sound card





















The Omni gpu cooler which will not be used here...





If I intend to use the Vantage unit I will have to do some surgery to the top panel so it will fit around the rad/fans...





I was skeptical of the Vantage cooler at first, but after some online gaming and benchmarks at 4.5GHz I was impressed with the little unit's performance. I'm thinking I will roll with it for this gamer.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 23, 2011)

I really can't see the need for pushing it any harder than this for a gamer, can you?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 25, 2011)

After a revision of the Vantage mount and removal of the two top fans I was able to fit the top cover without any further butchery. Good news is it did not affect temps much at all.






Did I mention the ridiculous frame rates?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm through with this...on to gaming. Nothing fancy or artful, just a solid game rig.


----------

